# Happy Mother's Day 2019!



## Justin (May 12, 2019)

Good morning everyone!

The very special Mother?s Day Carnation flower collectible is making a limited stock comeback in the TBT Shop for a limited time today. To give those who do not already own one a fair chance first, the item will be set to Unique temporarily until *12:00PM (Noon) Pacific Time*. At that time, any remaining stock will be available to everyone.





This collectible was last released in 2016, so be sure to grab it if you'd like one!

Go call your mum!


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

i though i had 179 tbt not 79... damn


----------



## dizzy bone (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for bringing these back! Happy mamas day <3


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Yay happy mother's day!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 12, 2019)

But what if I’m British and we already had Mother’s Day


----------



## piske (May 12, 2019)

yayyy, ty, staff! happy mother's day!


----------



## skarmoury (May 12, 2019)

the carnations are back aaa ; ;
Hope there'll be leftover bc i am dying for another pink carnation


----------



## rianne (May 12, 2019)

Ah how lovely. (,:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2019)

Neat!  Thanks, Justin! c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> But what if I’m British and we already had Mother’s Day



we dun ahve it til the 26th so it's okay. 

gonna try and save for myself though so nothing this time around for me :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for bringing these back


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2019)

I always get lucky with getting the mother's day carnations in time, which is never the case with any other collectable. I always miss them all. Must be the luck of being a mom (or not, it looks like they're restocked pretty consistantly. haha...)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 12, 2019)

I completely forgot all about Mother's Day this year, it wasn't until I saw Google's Doodle about it.

So the Carnation is unique huh? I have one, so i'll have to wait to get another.


----------



## cornimer (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day to all moms on TBT


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 12, 2019)

I hope this will mean a white carnation flower week in the nearish future


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

Ooh nice, I thought about buying a carnation but never wanted to super buy it. Now that it's in the shop for lower than Market value, I had to get one. Plus getting it for the actual event is always nice.


----------



## Biyaya (May 12, 2019)

Wow! I've been wanting one of these for a while. I'm glad I logged on before it opens up to everyone and I've missed my chance. Thank you for bringing the carnations back!


----------



## skarmoury (May 12, 2019)

muchas gracias for the carnation -- been waiting on the next flower collectible so I could fix my line-up 
happy mum's day to yall!!


----------



## Snowesque (May 12, 2019)

Nice and thanks for doing this! I have an older set so I think I'll hang onto those for now, but the lineup potential is surely there.


----------



## moonbyu (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 12, 2019)

I totally missed it lmao

But that's okay because I already have one


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 12, 2019)

rIP I missed


----------



## Miharu (May 12, 2019)

Happy mother's day everyone <3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 12, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Happy mother's day everyone <3



Well to some people, it was yesterday like me XD


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2019)

Didn't get on yesterday cuase I was too busy hanging with my mom.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 13, 2019)

I fall into the category of people missing out on this event. And that was because I was busy playing Mario Kart Wii...

Also, I have plenty of these, so I don't feel too devastated.


----------



## moonbyu (May 14, 2019)

would have gotten one but i was too busy making chocolate-dipped strawberries for my mom. oh well, hope everyone had a good mother's day!


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 14, 2019)

Belated Happy Mother's day everyone!


----------



## Nougat (May 15, 2019)

Eek I totally missed out on this! Luckily I do have one older one though.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 15, 2019)

Aww, I was out of town and I missed this. RIP me.


----------



## MayorMissy (May 15, 2019)

darn, i missed it. oh well, hope everyone had a good mothers day!


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Y'all always scare me to death celebrating mothers' day now cuz in France we celebrate it like 2 weeks later so I always think I missed it and that my mom will forever make me feel guilty for it but then I realize that I'm good.


----------

